# George is growing up



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He is turning into a proper cockapoo


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

*George is growing up!*

He is turning onto a proper cockapoo


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness, yes! He is beginning to lose that puppy look. Gosh he's still as stunning as ever. Love him!

Karen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh my goodness, yes! He is beginning to lose that puppy look. Gosh he's still as stunning as ever. Love him!
> 
> Karen xx


I know he seems to have changed all of a sudden. Pic is bit grainy as taken on phone so will post a better one tomorrow, thankyou x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful photo :love-eyes:


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous! 

Meg x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh isn't he just?! Gorgeous!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow he has changed so much! ... still GG but more chunky now!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww! I love his legs, nothing cuter than big fluffy cockapoo legs!! (and paws!!)


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah I love George so much! He is such a stunner!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Ah I love George so much! He is such a stunner!


Mine
....and watch out, I have my eye on Nacho too....


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

lol thanks everyone, and Ali as I had my eye on Izzy in that first vid clip that Jd's showed , I might be after her too lol, (she could come for a hol and maybe forget to return!) teehee xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> awwww! I love his legs, nothing cuter than big fluffy cockapoo legs!! (and paws!!)


funny you should mention that, I said tonight that his legs look like tree trunks, so thick and fluffy xx


----------

